

2D Barcode BETA Launch - jchor

Hey fellow HN Readers, we are launching a new beta program for the first 500 users to test out our 2d barcode tracking system and would love to get some feedback.<p>http://www.mskynet.com<p>If you are not familiar with 2d barcodes then it's basically a high density barcode that can contain any data payload such as a phone number, url, gps map data, or anything that your phone can invoke.  Using scanning software, you can take a picture of the barcode with your phone and the software will decode the image and invoke the appropriate action based on the data payload.  Our API is gaining a lot of traction with integrating with websites, and marketing campaigns and we now generate over 10M+ barcode impressions per month.<p>Please do let us know if you have any suggestions.  Thanks!<p>J
======
Huppie
I haven't tried the software but here's at least a bit of feedback:

Your landing page does not say anything about your product. I see a plane and
a message telling me to join your beta. My first impression was "What is this?
What beta? What am I doing here? I'm probably at the wrong website."

~~~
jchor
Thanks for the feedback. It's true that our home page is not very descriptive.
We did this because most of our traffic has been referrals and google searches
in this technology space. But you do bring up a good point and we will look in
to seeing how we can add more info to create a different impression.

------
chmike
Do you plan to support Data Matrix ?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Matrix>

~~~
jchor
Thanks for asking. We don't plan on supporting it. The main reasons are two-
fold. The first is that we don't want to confuse the market and consumers by
allowing too many choices and so we decided on QR Code. The Second, and more
important reason is that QR Code is by far the most prevalent type being used
and AFAIK there isn't a scanner out there that only supports Data Matrix and
not QR Code. QR Code also has better error correction capabilities which is
important for things in the wild.

